# I Just Want To Turn On The Lathe All Day



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 24, 2009)

Just wanted to introduce myself to this forum. This is a great site with a ton of useful info. Here is link to a thread I started in the chainsaw forum.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=107046

I will be posting more pics this evening.

There are some very talented members and I look forward to getting to know everyone.

Mike


----------



## dustytools (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome Mike! I looked at your pictures on your original post and you do some very fine looking turnings. I especially liked the dove tailed bowl. I have turned spindles for a few years now and have recently been trying my hand at bowls. Do you have any instruction available as to how you went about turning the dove-tailed project.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Aug 24, 2009)

http://bobhamswwing.com/Articles/economy/TRUE ECONOMY.htm

Dusty here is a link too a very talented turner named Bob Hamilton. I just added my touch to a project that he explains in detail. He is not the first turner to make a bowl from a board but he is very willing to teach others. He posts on quit a few of the turning forums out there. 

To put the dovetail in I routed the female end into the ebony and the leopard wood. Then I set up the router table to cut the male end but only cut it in the Leopard wood. Then I glued the ebony female end to the leopard wood male end. After it dried I then cut the male end in the ebony that was earlier glued to the leopard wood. From there I followed Bob's instructions.

I hope this helps you Dusty. I am not the greatest typeset in the word but I try. 

I added more pics to my original thread in the chainsaw forum. If you have not seen them check them out.

All I do know when not turning is daydream about turning.

Mike


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice looking bowls. That Leopard wood looks almost hand woven, really cool.


----------



## dustytools (Aug 25, 2009)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> http://bobhamswwing.com/Articles/economy/TRUE ECONOMY.htm
> 
> Dusty here is a link too a very talented turner named Bob Hamilton. I just added my touch to a project that he explains in detail. He is not the first turner to make a bowl from a board but he is very willing to teach others. He posts on quit a few of the turning forums out there.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike. If you havent already done so check out the Milling and Sawmills forum here, there is a lot of good reading there.


----------

